# Finding a great match



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello! I am new to the forum and very grateful to have found it. I did post in the "finding a breeder" section the other day but thought I would post here as well to see if I can get some feedback on finding the right puppy.

I am 40 years old, female, with teen and grown children plus a preschool age daughter (fun!) In a year or so, I'd like to get a GSD puppy. I have always loved them. When I was a teen I had one (out of the newspaper... backyard breeder... ) and I loved him to bits. Now, however, I have to be sure I get a dog with a great temperament to be around small children. Not just my daughter and her playmates, but also any grandchildren that may come along over the next 15 years.

What I think I am looking for (with my limited knowledge) is a dog that is:
relatively calm
not aggressive
gets along well with children
gets along well with other animals (at the park, etc... but also I do have a cat who is older)
loves to be with me and take walks and go places sometimes

I want to be able to take him to my kids' soccer games and have him be ok if children race up and try to pet him.
However I do want a sense of personal protection. I want a dog who will bark if someone is trying to get into my house or tries to attack/hurt me while we are on a walk. 
Is it possible to get a gentle dog who is good with kids and strangers but still would protect me if someone tried to harm me?

I would like a male but a friend told me a female would probably be less likely to be aggressive...not sure if this is true. I would have the dog neutered though.

Any advice is appreciated. I live in WA state so if you have specifics on breeders please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

It is possible! Definitely start by doing research! Research the different types of lines and what would be best for you. Start looking for REPUTABLE breeders and speak with a few before narrowing it down. A reputable breeder will also assist you in choosing a puppy as well, based on your lifestyle. Once you have the pup home, SOCIALIZE, SOCIALIZE, SOCIALIZE!! I can't stress this enough. Especially around children and other dogs. Take the pup to soccer games, the park, etc. Implement positive training and obedience asap. I will also mention that when it comes to children, it is also important that THEY are also trained to behave around a dog and must be supervised at at all times when together. GSD pups are mouthy and rowdy regardless of temperament and may jump on/mouth a child inadvertently. And a child that runs up to your dog at a soccer game should ask before they are permitted to pet your dog. 

I'm not so sure the info your friend gave you about gender is true. I have a male, that is actually still intact and I do not in any way consider him to be aggressive. He is frequently around children (my young nephews) and strangers at the barn where I work and horse shows and behaves perfectly. He is off leash most of the time.







This is where socialization and training come into play, as well as acquiring a pup from someone that breeds for good nerve/temperament on top of everything else. 

The relatively calm part will come with maturity and frequent exercise though. Raising a pup is definitely work! But is so worth it. My boy has turned out to be everything I've always wanted and more. Good luck!


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Also, a well socialized dog will know when he has to 'protect'. They do tend to become territorial on what is 'theirs', whether it be your home or vehicle, so they will bark. But they are also extremely intelligent and and learn to read your body language/cues if you feel threatened.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Think you just described "The German Shepherd Dog"

That said, the best of the best don't come socialized or trained.

While your researching breeders, take time to learn about raising and training a pup. 

I'd suggest you start with deciding what lines you like and then narrow to responsible breeders.

Maybe this will help.
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html


----------

